# Propane Shut Off Valve



## ozzlvlosis (Nov 27, 2014)

I just recently replaced my old copper tubing with CSST. My question is: 
Is it safe/unsafe /makes no difference to place my shut off valve to my dryer in the off position when not in use?

If it is in the off position does it affect the pressure in the tube? I would imagine the inside of the dryer has some sort of gas shut off if the gas is continually flowing to it so does that take a beating if my manual shut off isnt off? Any help would be appreciated. I just need some peace of mind since I ran the lines myseld.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with you shutting of the gas stop. But it doesn't need to be done. No harm will come to the gas valve in the drier.


----------

